# Low budget VR6T..



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Low budget VR6T..you tube link inside..*

This is for all the guys who don't have the doe but want to make there VR6 a VR6T.
You will have to spend about 4800 to be intercooled and proper software or luck up on someone selling a used intercooled kit for 2500 as I've seen in the classified sections. 
Here are 5 videos of my car ripping through Germany. My channel is the same as my user name here on the vortex but add a T. I alway slow in speed ristricted area. More details in my sig. 
http://www.youtube.com/results...&aq=f 

_Modified by blue98jettavr6 at 2:39 PM 8-18-2009_


_Modified by blue98jettavr6 at 2:40 PM 8-18-2009_


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Low budget VR6T..you tube link inside.. (blue98jettavr6)*

bad video....staring at a gauge for the entire time....


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Low budget VR6T..you tube link inside.. (hubbell)*

These video were made so I could see my air fuel and boost. There not much too see out the window anyway. I wasn't racing and it wasn't a road course. All the video do not point at the gauge. Go look at someone elses video that is focused on showing off how pretty the streets and cars are. Don't forget I'm just a guy with a camera. You're criticing like I work for BBC, hbo, or show time, geez


----------



## surge1468 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Low budget VR6T..you tube link inside.. (blue98jettavr6)*

Great job man there are to many f**king hater's i think any vrt video's are bad ass I cant wait to to finish up the install on my kit


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Low budget VR6T..you tube link inside.. (surge1468)*


_Quote, originally posted by *surge1468* »_Great job man there are to many f**king hater's i think any vrt video's are bad ass I cant wait to to finish up the install on my kit 

me too. thanks good luck on your install.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Low budget VR6T..you tube link inside.. (surge1468)*

Maybe you should of spent your money on spelling and grammar classes instead.


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Low budget VR6T..you tube link inside.. (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_Maybe you should of spent your money on spelling and grammar classes instead.

This guy has over 10,000 post because he has nothing to do but sh*t talk on a post that has nothing to do with him. How lame your life must be. 
This is the type of issue the moderators should be addressing for the sake of VWvortex. I've been a user of this web site since 2001. I've always ignored comments from people like you. I sit and wonder why you would take the time out of your precious life to waste time typing the crap you think of. *YOU ARE LAME JOEY RUSSO FROM CRAZY TOWN. Stay off my post with your B.S.*


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Low budget VR6T..you tube link inside.. (blue98jettavr6)*

Budget build here as well. I have about $3250 into the entire intercooled turbo kit. That includes some custom welding for a wastegate reroute, high temp paint, header wrap, all clamps, hoses, walbro in-line pump, turbo, manifold, wastegate, intercooler, piping,silicone couplers, chip, injectors, trips to NAPA for hose etc. everything. 
If you want "budget". Stay away from standalone, SRI's, and AWIC's. I'll run mid 11's and make over 400whp without em


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Low budget VR6T..you tube link inside.. (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Budget build here as well. I have about $3250 into the entire intercooled turbo kit. That includes some custom welding for a wastegate reroute, high temp paint, header wrap, all clamps, hoses, walbro in-line pump, turbo, manifold, wastegate, intercooler, piping,silicone couplers, chip, injectors, trips to NAPA for hose etc. everything. 
If you want "budget". Stay away from standalone, SRI's, and AWIC's. I'll run mid 11's and make over 400whp without em









I'll agree with staying away from stand alone for the budget builder. SRI's can be added later. We all know about,"doing it right the 1st time", but that's another post.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Low budget VR6T..you tube link inside.. (blue98jettavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue98jettavr6* »_
I'll agree with staying away from stand alone for the budget builder. SRI's can be added later. We all know about,"doing it right the 1st time", but that's another post.

True. Just don't confuse right w/ expensive. A CX racing intercooler, stock manifold, and a C2 #42 chip costs about $500 brand new. They all work very well. 
I know someone that just spent $1500 on standalone, waited forever for it, and melted pistons at 20psi. Is that superior to a $350 chip that runs flawless in countless cars?


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hyouve got a slight comp surge goin on. what kinda dv/bov are you running?


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxracer001* »_hyouve got a slight comp surge goin on. what kinda dv/bov are you running?

No surge it just sound like that. I'm using a Blitz BOV not a dv however I am rerouting back in as required for c2 software


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (blue98jettavr6)*

1st page til Saturday. 
Just so a few more guys/gals can see. 

Bump


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Low budget VR6T..you tube link inside.. (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_Maybe you should *have* spent your money on spelling and grammar classes instead.

Wow... bad day, or personal vendetta?
BTW, corrected it for you...


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Low budget VR6T..you tube link inside.. (BLSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLSport* »_
Wow... bad day, or personal vendetta?
BTW, corrected it for you...









Don't know the guy. 
LOL I saw that and decided to let it slide.


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Low budget VR6T..you tube link inside.. (blue98jettavr6)*

2 more days on page one, bump


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Low budget VR6T..you tube link inside.. (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
I know someone that just spent $1500 on standalone, waited forever for it, and melted pistons at 20psi. Is that superior to a $350 chip that runs flawless in countless cars?


talking about me?














it was more of 23-25psi (needed to convert kpa to psi) and a hot spark plug for the power i was putting down... it was not the standalones fault, it was the minor but major part that broke my vrt...lol air-fuel was perfect on the datalog


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Low budget VR6T..you tube link inside.. (blue98jettavr6)*

Sounds good. Mine started out a budget build. Now its gotten a lil out of hand.....
Most of us just wanna hear the VRt videos, really doesnt matter where you point the camera, just dont mask the beautiful sound of the VRt, in my opinion.


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Low budget VR6T..you tube link inside.. (V.R.Lvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.R.Lvr* »_Sounds good. Mine started out a budget build. Now its gotten a lil out of hand.....
Most of us just wanna hear the VRt videos, really doesnt matter where you point the camera, just dont mask the beautiful sound of the VRt, in my opinion.









If this was facebook then I'd say,"likes this."


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Low budget VR6T..you tube link inside.. (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Budget build here as well. I have about $3250 into the entire intercooled turbo kit. That includes some custom welding for a wastegate reroute, high temp paint, header wrap, all clamps, hoses, walbro in-line pump, turbo, manifold, wastegate, intercooler, piping,silicone couplers, chip, injectors, trips to NAPA for hose etc. everything. 
If you want "budget". Stay away from standalone, SRI's, and AWIC's. I'll run mid 11's and make over 400whp without em









I'm in at $3250 too.
My list is a bit longer for what I have into it tho (this is all for $3250)
92 GTI 16v
VR6 Swap
2.8L rebuilt with arp hardware and 8.5:1 HG
Trans with peloquin just rebuilt
DSS stage 3 axles
Spec Stage 4 clutch
AEM uego wideband
Kinetic Stage 3 kit.
Turbosmart Dual stage boost controller.
Custom intercooler kit (sold the kinetic one)
Bilstein pss9s
Neuspeed sway bars
MSD coilpack set up 
and a few other odds and ends (autometer gauges etc).
I have been keeping track of all my purchases and making sure I stay at my $3500 budget for the entire car build. Still haev ~$3000 worth of parts to sell from the parts cars I bought for this build.
Any budget is reachable.


----------

